# [Review] CPU Kühler Round-Up - Tag 8: Dark Rock Pro 3 und Abschluss



## Narbennarr (21. Oktober 2015)

*[Review] CPU Kühler Round-Up - Tag 8: Dark Rock Pro 3 und Abschluss*

*CPU Kühler Live Round-Up*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Diese Review befindet sich im kontinuierlichem Aufbau. Bitte habt Verständnis, dass vor allem zu Beginn noch nicht alle Informationen vollständig sind und diverse Fehler möglich sind. 
Updates:


Spoiler



22.11: Tag 8 - be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3
21.11: Tag 7 - Arctic Freezer i32
12.11: Tag 6 - Noctua NH-D15 komplett, LC-Power Cosmo Cool 100
09.11: Tag 5 - Noctua NH-D15
26.10: Tag 4 - Cooler Master Hyper komplett getestet, alle bisherigen Kühler auch auf 4790k, LC Power eingetroffen, Diagramme einheitlich formatiert
24.10: Tag 3 - Cooler Master Hyper 612 ver.2; Temperaturwerte korrigiert, Diagramme formatiert
22.10: Tag 2 - Enermax ETS-T40F-RF Test; weitere Messungen; erstes Zwischenfazit
21.10: Tag 1 - Erste Veröffentlichung mit Scythe und Thermalright




*Inhalt*
*
1. Vorwort
2. Danksagung
2.1 In eigener Sache

3. Kühler im Überblick

[*]4. Einzelbetrachtung inkl. Montage


15-30€ Kategorie
LC-Power Cosmo Cool LC-CC-100 
Artic Freezer i32


30-50€ Kategorie
Scythe Mugen Max
Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power
Enermax ETS-T40F-RF
Cooler Master Hyper 612 ver.2


50+€ Kategorie
Noctua NH-D15
be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3

[*]5. Testergebnisse

Testverfahren
Drehzahlbereich
Temperatur
Lautstärke
6. (Zwischen)Fazit 
7. Wie geht es weiter? 
*

*Vorwort*

Willkommen zu meinem ersten „Live“-Review. Ich werde euch hier nach und nach CPU-Kühler aus verschiedenen Preisklassen präsentieren, bewerten und sie mit den bisherigen Kandidaten vergleichen.
Durch den recht großen Arbeitsaufwand, habe ich mich zu dieser Art von Review entschieden, außerdem treffen die Samples nicht alle zur selben Zeit ein. In der Anfangsphase gibt es hier natürlich noch recht wenig zu sehen, dies wird sich aber von Tag zu Tag ändern.
Die verschiedenen Probanden werden vor allem in ihrer Preisklasse, aber auch im großen Ganzen verglichen. Neben der Kühlleistung, wird natürlich die Lautstärke wie auch die Montage berücksichtig.
Viel Spaß beim Lesen und Kommentieren.

*Danksagung*

An dieser Stelle möchte ich folgenden Herstellern/Personen für ihre Unterstützung danken (Sortierung Alphabetisch).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke an Scythe für den Mugen Max!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Thermalright bzw PC-Cooling, stellt mir den True Spirit 140 Power bereit. Danke an dieser Stelle an Björn!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke für die Bereitstellung des Kühlers!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Cooler Master stellte mir den Hyper 612V bereit! Danke an Sylvain!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke an den freundlichen Noctua Support und für die Bereitstellung des NH-D15




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke an Arctic für die Bereitstellung des Freezer i32




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vielen Dank an LC-Power für den Cosmo Cool




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dank an be quiet! für den Dark Rock Pro 3

Weiterhin möchte ich mich auch bei der PCGH Community bedanken, von euch habe ich bisher viel Resonanz bekommen habe. So macht reviewen Spaß, danke!

*Einzelbetrachtung*

*Scythe Mugen Max*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Impressionen*
Der Mugen Max ist die größere Version des bekannten Mugen 4 mit einem 140mm Lüfter, welcher mit 300-1300rpm einen sehr hohen Drehzahlbereich aufweißt.
Seine Maße liegen bei 145 x 86 x 161 mm und damit ist er für einen Singletower besonders tief. Der Lüfter verspricht einen Regelbereich von 300 – 1300 PWM und sollte dabei jeden Geschmack treffen. Ein zweiter Lüfter kann bei Bedarf nachgerüstet werden. Er ist zu allen gängigen Sockeln, bis runter zu LGA775/AM2, kompatibel, setzt bei AMD aber die AMD Backplate voraus. 
Um eine möglichst große Kompatiblität zu waren, wurde der Mugen Max asynchron designed. Er ist von den Ram-Bänken weg versetzt, um nicht mit den Speichermodulen zu kollidieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Verarbeitung ist durchgehend auf einem hohen Niveau und die vernickelten Heatpipes geben ihm ein edles Erscheinungsbild. Abgerundet wird dies durch eine Abdecklamelle mit Scythelogo ohne überstehende Heatpipes.
Die Grundplatte ist ebenso vernickelt und poliert. Die Heatpipes wurden ordentlich eingelötet!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Montage*
Die Montage kann im Allgemeinen überzeugen. Kleine Abzüge gibt es für die etwas unübersichtliche Anleitung und dafür, dass bei AMD zwingend die AMD Backplate benötigt wird. Vor allem scheint es davon mehrere Ausführungen zu geben, auf einem MSI Board war keine Montage möglich (Schrauben hielten nicht in der Kunststoff Backplate), während bei einem Asus Board keine Probleme auftraten (Metalbackplate). Ansonsten gab es keine Komplikationen und man folgt dem üblichen Prinzip: Abstandhalter -> Rahmen -> Bügel über Kühlkörper. Der Kühler hat eine Öffnung um einen längeren Schraubenzieher nutzen zu können und auch ein kleiner Schraubenschlüssel ist beigelegt. Letzteres finde ich sehr gut, da damit die Schrauben nicht beschädigt so schnell werden können, Kreuzschlitzschrauben sind bei unaufmerksamer Handhabung schnell rundgedreht!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Da die Anleitung nicht ganz optimal ist und es Fälle gibt wo er nicht hält: 3 von 5 Punkten*

*Preis*
Im Preisvergleich ist der Mugen Max derzeit ab *39€* gelistet und bewegt sich damit genau im Mittelfeld
Scythe Mugen MAX (SCMGD-1000)

*Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Impressionen*
Der Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power zeichnet sich vor allem durch seine massiven 8mm Heatpipes aus. Diese sind damit 2mm dicker als üblich und können dementsprechend mehr Wärme ableiten. Trotz der geringen Tiefe, hat er ein hohes Gewicht. Dies ist zum einen in der gigantischen Höhe von 170mm begründet (weshalb er in viele Gehäuse nicht passen wird), wie auch in der großen Lamellendichte.
Der verbaute Lüfter hat einen Drehzahlbereich von 300-1300rpm und wird von aufklebbaren Gummiecken entkoppelt. Im Lieferumfang befindet sich auch direkt ein zweiter Satz für einen weiteren Lüfter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Verarbeitung ist durchweg sehr gut. Die schwarz eloxierte Lamelle sieht sehr edel aus. Die Heatpipes sind vernickelt, aber oben nicht einheitlich gekürzt, das ist aber lediglich ein optischer Effekt.
Sie sind sauber verlötet und auch die Grundplatte ist einwandfrei vernickelt und poliert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Montage*
Keine Überraschungen an dieser Stelle. Die mitgelieferte Backplate ist sowohl für AMD- wie auch Intelsysteme geeignet, es wird als keine AMD Backplate benötigt. Auf die angeschraubten Abstandhalter wird ein Rahmen aufgeschraubt, der ebenso universell ist! Durch diesen wird dann der Kühler mittel einer Platt fixiert. Schön ist, dass die selben Bauteile für AMD wie auch Intel genutzt werden, es gibt also kein großes Sortieren und Suchen. 
Nicht so schön: Der Kühler muss schon recht fest geschraubt werden, die kleinen Kreuzschlitzschrauben neigen aber schnell zum ausreißen und runddrehen, definitiv nicht für viele Wechsel gedacht!

*Für die anfälligen Schrauben zieh ich einen Punkt ab 4 von 5!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Preis*
Im Preisvergleich ist der True Spirit 140 Power derzeit ab *49€* gelistet und bildet damit die oberste Grenze der Preisklasse
Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power (100700543)

*Enermax ETS-T40F-RF*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Impressionen*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Enermax ETS-T40F kommt deutlich kleiner daher als viele seine Mitstreiter. Neben den recht kleinen Lamellen setzt er zudem auf lediglich 4 Heatpipes. Diese sind dafür im direkten Kontakt mit der CPU, wovon der Hersteller sich einen Vorteil verspricht. Die Verarbeitung des Kühler ist als sehr gut zu bezeichnen. Ich konnte keine Mängel fesstellen und auch sein massives Gefühl und Gewicht überraschen. Einziger Kritikpunkt ist, dass die Heatpipes nicht bündig mit der Grundplatte abschließen. An dieser Stelle wird also viel Wärmeleitpaste "gefresse" und Potential verschenkt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Punkten möchte man vor allem über den Lüfter, der über das sehr beliebte Twister-Lager verfügt, welches man bereits von den T.B. Silence kennt. Zudem legt man wie bei Thermalright Lüfterentkoppler bei



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Lüfter scheint schon fast zu groß für den recht kleinen Körper!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Montage*
Der Lieferumfang war komplett und das Handbuch sehr gut. Die Backplate ist universell, zwar lediglich aus Kunststoff, aber das ist nicht weiter tragisch. Das Prinzip folgt dem was man kennt, Probleme hatte ich etwas mit der Umsetzung: Die Schrauben verfügen über Federn und es scheint zunächst nicht ersichtlich wie fest man sie drehen soll. Weiterhin erzeugen sie dermaßen viel Kraft, dass sich das komplette Mainboard verbiegt und zwar massiv!
Zugegeben, im eingebauten Zustand würde das Board natürlich am Gehäuse gehalten werden, aber die Kraft, die das Montagesystem aufbringt scheint extrem zu sein. Mir war nicht wohl dabei!

*Enermax (bzw der Zuständige Marketing-Manager), hat sich gemeldet und den Fall des verbogenen Mainboards an den zuständigen Techniker weitergeleitet - ich werde die Infos dazu hier natürlich posten. Lob für die Betreuung!*

*3 von 5 Punkten *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Preis*
Im Preisvergleich ist der Enermax derzeit ab *37€* gelistet und kostet damit soviel wie der Mugen Max
Enermax ETS-T40F-RF


*Cooler Master Hyper 612 ver.2 *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Impressionen*
Der Hyper 612 v2 ist ein optischer Gigant! Besondern in der Tiefe ist er gewaltig und übertrifft den Mugen Max spielend. Sogar der NH-D15 ist mit zwei Türmen kaum tiefer. Umso erstaunlicher ist es, dass lediglich ein 120mm Lüfter montiert wird - ob sich das negativ auswirkt zeigen die Messwerte und der später folgende Test mit einem Referenzlüfter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um trotz der Tiefe keine Platzprobleme mit dem Speicher zu bekommen, ist der Tower dermaßen asynchron gestaltet worden, dass er aus eigenem Halt nicht mehr stehen kann und umfällt (dafür natürlich kein Punktabzug ). Die Aussparungen sind für die Mainboardanschlüsse, es ist nämlich tatsächlich so, dass der Tower bis zum Ende des Mainboard reicht - an ein Gehäuselüfter ist bei fast keinem Gehäuse mehr zu denken!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die 6 Heatpipes sind gut durch die großen Lamellen verteilt worden und sauber verarbeitet, optisch aber unspektakulär. Sie haben direkten Kontakt mit dem IHS und im Vergleich zu dem Enermax einen kleineren Spalt der mit WLP gefüllt werden muss. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die oberste Lamelle ist mit dem Logo verziert worden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Lüfter ist wie erwähnt ein 120mm, der Regelbereich ist mit 800-1300 recht klein geraten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Montage*
Die Montage hatte ihre kuriosen Momente. Dabei ist sie nicht mal schlecht, aber ich habe mich stellenweise wirklich gefragt, was sich die schlauen Köpfe bei CM dabei gedacht haben, aber beginnen wir am Anfang:
Die Backplate ist für Intel und AMD und wird mit Plastikclips auf den richtigen Sockel angepasst. Auf der anderen Seite wird sie mit den bekannten Abstandshaltern fixiert, auf diese kommen links und rechts die Halterungen - soweit so bekannt. An dieser Stelle hat sich Cooler Master dafür entschieden, anstatt normaler Schrauben oder Rändelmuttern mit Kreuzschlitz, normale Muttern zu nehmen. Um diese fixieren zu können steckt man das beigelegte Teil auf und kann die Muttern dann mit einem gewöhnlichen Kreuzschlitz anziehen - etwas um die Ecke gedacht, aber es funktioniert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch bei der Anbringung des Kühlkörper hat man sich was...Interessantes...einfallen lassen. Der Kühler wir nur mit einem der beiden Bügel verschraubt! Auf der anderen Seite wird er mit einer klassischen Klammer, wie man sie z.b. von AMD Boxedkühlern kennt, eingehakt. Natürlich ist dies der Tribut, den die Tiefe des Kühlkörper fordert, aber wäre es nicht einfacher gewesen wie bei Scythe ein Loch durch die Lamellen zu bohren, damit man dort mit einem Schraubenzieher rankommt? 
Ich hatte natürlich das Glück den Hyper 612 frei einbauen zu können, ich befürchte im eingebauten Zustand kommt man so gut wie gar nicht an diesen Haken!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiter geht es mit dem Lüfter. Neben den bekannten Lüfterklammern hat man die oben gezeigten schwarzen Halter beigelegt. Diese werden zunächst mit Lüfter verschraubt (ja, man muss mit den Schrauben ein Gewinde in den Lüfter  schneiden, wie bei der klassischen Montage (was nebenbei nirgends im Handbuch gezeigt wird)), und kann die Konstruktion dann an den Lüfter hängen.
Den Vorteil daran hab ich noch nicht erkannt, ich hab also die Klammern genommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Montage hört sich jetzt schlimmer an als sie ist. Im Endeffekt bekommt man den Hyper 612 schnell und Problemlos montiert und alles was Cooler Master sich ausgedacht hat funktioniert gut. Etwas kurios ist es aber schon.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3 von 5!


*LC-Power Cosmo Cool LC-CC-100 *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit dem LC-Power Cosmo Cool LC-CC-100  stelle ich heute den kleinsten und auch günstigsten Kühler bisher vor. Für gerade mal 16€ bekommt man einen kleinen Towerkühler inkl beleuchtetem 100mm Lüfter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Tower wird von vier 6mm Kupferheatpipes durchzogen, welche an der Grundplatte direkten Kontakt zu der CPU haben. Dies kennen wir schon von dem Cooler Master und dem Enermax.
Wie auch der Enermax sind die Heatpipes nicht direkt aneinander, sondern werden durch das Grundmaterial  getrennt. Der Spalt dazwischen ist etwas kleiner als bei Enermax, hier muss also weniger mit Paste gefüllt werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch ansonsten ist die Verarbeitung wirklich überraschend gut und das nicht nur angesichts des Preises. Besonders die Heatpipes sind sauber verarbeitet, absolut plan geschliffen und weisen wie gesagt nur kleine Lücken auf. Die Verarbeitung ist an dieser Stelle besser als z.B. von Cooler Master (Vergleiche dazu kommen). Auch die Lamellen wirken robust und sind fest angebracht. Nicht nur für 16€ ein sehr hohes Niveau!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Lüfter ist 100mm groß und wird mit den typischen Klammern befestigt, sein Rahmen bildet zudem eine Art Trichter. Im Betrieb leuchtet er im dezenten Blau.

Montage

Da LC-Power aufgrund des Gewichts auf eine aufwändige Verschraubung verzichtet, ist keine Montage so schnell und so einfach erledigt wie die des Cosmo Cool LC-CC-100 . Der mitgelieferte Rahmen wird auf den Sockel eingestellt, auf das Mainboard gelegt und angedrückt (Push-Pins).
Dann den Kühler aufsetzen, einhaken, fertig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kurz, gut, sitzt fest! *5 von 5*


*Arctic Freezer i32  *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den Artic Freezer i32 zeichnet eine Besonderheit aus: er ist semi-passiv. Sobald die Drehzahl des Lüfter unter ca 50% geregelt wird, stoppt der Lüfter und ist somit lautlos!
Ansonsten handelt es sich um einen Tower-Kühler im 120mm Format, welcher von 4 Heatpipes durchzogen wird. Diese haben dabei, wie schon bei Cooler Master, Enermax, und LC Power, direkten Kontakt zu der CPU, es wird also auf eine Bodenplatte verzichtet. Wie auch bei Cooler Master, liegen die Heatpipes direkt aneinander und werden nicht getrennt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Lüfter ist, wie gesagt, 120mm groß und vermutlich aus der F12 Serie. So verfügt er auch über einen PST Stecker. PST ist die „PWM Sharing Technology“. Über diese können mehrere PWM Lüfter kombiniert und gemeinsam geregelt werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Verarbeitung ist auf einem hervorragenden Niveau. Der Kühler wirkt schwer und solide, alle Teile sitzen sauber. Die Heatpipes sind gut eingefasst und plan geschliffen ohne Mängel. Alles in Allem eine sehr gute Leistung!
Der Lieferumfang ist auf das Nötigste beschränkt. Zu gefallen weiß die gute MX4-Wärmeleitpaste. Leider hat man nur ein kleines Tütchen und keine Spritze beigelegt, schade.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Montage

Die Montage war im Allgemeinen problemlos. Die passenden Bügel müssen zwar an den Kühler angeschraubt werden und es Bedarf zur Befestigung am Mainboard 4 Kreuzschlitzschrauben, aber durch die kompakte Größe ist das weitgehend unkompliziert. Der Anpressdruck ist sehr hoch und gleichmäßig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch hier sind 3 von 5 Punkten angebracht.


----------



## Narbennarr (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: CPU Kühler Live Round-Up - Tag 1: Der Anfang*


*Noctua NH-D15*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Noctua NH-D15 ist ein Kühler der Superlativen. Riesige Ausmaße, enormes Gewicht, umfangreichste Ausstattung, höchster Preis. 
Der Kühler teilt sich in zwei große TÜrme, die für sich alleine schon die Maße eines üppigen Towers haben. 6 vernickelte Heatpipes nehmen die Abwärme über die, ebenfalls vernickelte, Bodenplatte auf und führen sie durch beide Türme. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der NH-D15 ist trotz seiner Größe synchron aufgebaut. Auf beiden Seite wurde ein Ausschnitt eingebracht, damit auch höherer Arbeitsspeicher verbaut werden kann. Auch die Lüfter sind bis zu einem gewissen Maße höhenverstellbar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Abwärme wird von 2 NF-A15 PWM Premium Lüftern abgeführt, welche maximal 1500 rpm schaffen. Im Lieferumfang befinden sich zudem zwei L.N.A (Low Noise Adapter), mit denen die Lüfter auf 1200rpm begrenzt werden können. Die Lüfter sind über ihre Gummiecken entkoppelt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Apropos Lieferumfang: Auch dieser ist absolut vorbildlich! Neben dem Montagematerial (vorsortiert in Kartons), gibt die besagten Adapter, ein Y-Kabel, die sehr gute NH-1 Wärmeleitpaste, Werkzeug und einen Metalaufkleber.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Verarbeitung ist durchgehend über jeden Zweifel erhaben und als perfekt zu bezeichnen! Die vernickelte Schicht ist eben und ohne Makel. Gleiches gilt für die sauber eingelassenen Heatpipes.

*Montage:*

Noctuas SecureFirm2 System ist eines der Bestens und einfachsten. Trotz seiner Größe toppt er viele kleine Kühler in Sachen Montage und erlaubt mit dem mitgelieferten Schraubeschlüssel auch eine Montage im eingebauten Zustand (Backplate benötigt natürlich einen Ausschnitt). Das Prinzip ist das Altbekannt. Durch die verwendeten Teile, die auch noch vorsortiert sind, übertrifft er in seiner Einfachheit nochmals die Konkurrenz. Es gibt für jeden Sockel sogar eine eigene Backplate. 
In Anbetracht der Größe: *5 von 5*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Dark Rock Pro 3 ist das derzeitige Topmodell von be quiet! und, neben dem Noctua, der zweite TwinTower im Test. Man legt dabei offensichtlich besonders auf ein besonders gutes Design, was, meiner Meinung nach, gelungen ist.
Der Dark Rock ist wirklich ein dunkler Berg. Die Alu-Lamellen sind komplett schwarz eloxiert und auch die vernickelten Heatpipes, sowie die Grundplatte sind schwarz eingefärbt (Black Nickel).





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, Krönung, wurde der Kühler mit einer schwarzen, gebürsteten Aluplatte abgedeckt, welche ihm ein perfektes Aussehen verleiht. Der Design-Award würde klar an den Dark Rock Pro gehen (welcher im Übrigen wirklich den Red Dot Design Award gewonnen hat).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber auch von der Leistung her will man überzeugen. Der mächtige TwinTower wiegt 1.2 kg und verfügt über 7 Heatpipes. Unterstützt wird er von 2 Silent Wings Lüftern im 120 und 135mm Format, weswegen der Kühler auch etwas weniger Breit ist, als der Noctua. Dafür versprechen die Lüfter eine tolle Lautstärke. Beide Lüfter sind zudem über Gummielemente entkoppelt. 
Die Lamellen sind zudem mit Punkten versehen, welche die Kühlleistung optimieren sollen.
Die Verarbeitung ist, ohne Wenn und Aber, großartig. Ich konnte keine Mängel feststellen, die Nickelschicht an der Grundplatte ist hervorragend und auch die Materialwahl überzeugt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Montage*
Ganz klar der Größe Schwachpunkt und in keinem Fall mehr zeitgemäß. Zu viele Schrauben, zu wenig Komfort und ohne Tricks kaum zu bewältigen.
Das Anbringen der Backplate mit den Fixierungen ist zunächst nichts Besonderes.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Dann müssen wir Bügel mit 4 Schrauben am Kühler befestigen. Dann mit 4 Schrauben und 4 Muttern, die Hülsen am Bügel. Bis hierhin nur etwas viel Geschraube, aber mehr „nervig“ als schwierig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt muss der Kühler auf den Schrauben positioniert werden und wir dann von hinten(!), per Kreuzschlitz, festgeschraubt. Wir müssen also auf der einen Seite den Kühler festhalten, auf der anderen Seite festschrauben, ohne die feinen Kreuzschlitzschrauben zu beschädigen! Hinlegen kann man den Rechner als nicht, und je nach Gehäuse braucht es lange Arme. Alternativ könnte man den Rechner auf zwei Stühlen „aufbocken“. Alternativ, das Mainboard ausbauen!
Wie dem auch sei. Gegen die Konkurrenz ist die Montage zu aufwändig, zu kompliziert und zu umständlich!
Belohnt werden wir aber mit einem hervorragenden, Gleichmäßigen Anpressdruck!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*2 von 5 Punkten*


----------



## Narbennarr (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: CPU Kühler Live Round-Up - Tag 1: Der Anfang*


*Testergebnisse*


*Testverfahren*

Jeder Kühler wurde, unabhängig der mitgelieferten Paste, mit der Noctua NT-H1 Paste montiert.

Es gibt zwei Test CPUs: 
Zum einen verwende ich einen G3258 Anniversary Edition auf einem Z97 Board. Die CPU wird auf 4,3GHz mit ganzen 1.4V übertaktet ist und sollte damit jeden Kühler fordern, ohne dabei ins Extrem ab zu driften. 
Mittels prime95 und small-FFT wird eine maximale Temperatur erzeugt.

Zum anderen ein 4790k, welcher nicht übertaktet, aber in zwei Auslastungsstufen getestet wird. Die erste Stufe testet mit prime95 small-FFT(v27.9 ohne den neuen AVX Befehl, welcher zu heftig ist) die CPU außerhalb ihrer typischen Leistungsaufnahme (ca 100-110W, statt der typischen 88W). Damit fordere ich jeden Kühler maximal, verlasse aber realistische EInsatzgebiete,
Bei der anderen Messungen wird prime95 im in-place-Verfahren so eingestellt, dass ich eine typische Aufnahme von 75-80W erreicht, was ungefähr eine realistischen Vollauslastung bei CPU intensiven Spielen entspricht. Dies fordert die Kühler nicht so sehr, ist aber realistischer!

Jeder Durchlauf geht 15minuten

Es wird jeweils eine Messung bei 50%, bei 1000rpm und bei maximalen RPM durchgeführt, die genormten 1000rpm sollen einen direkten Vergleich zeigen, während die Prozentmessungen dem Drehzahlbereich der jeweiligen Lüfter Tribut zollen.

Die Lautstärke wird mit einem nicht geeichten Schalldruckmessgerät gemessen und durch subjektive Eindrücke ergänzt. Dazu zählt das persönliche Lautstärkeempfinden, die Klangcharakteristik, wie auch Nebengeräusche.
Um allen Kandidaten gerecht zu werden wird dies bei 50%, 1000 und maximalen RPM durchgeführt.
Als Basis zur Orientierung dient der Boxed-Kühler, der Test wird bei über 90 Grad sofort abgebrochen und mit einem voll gefüllten Balken quitiert

*Temperaturen*
G3258 4.3Ghz@1.4V




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Kommentar*

- Da der LC Power mit 1000rpm bereits unter 50% liegt, habe ich auf diese Messung verzichtet!
- Der Artic Freezer ist bei 50% passiv!

4790k small-FFT (über 100W - außerhalb Intels TDP!)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4790 in-place (~80W - intensive Gaminglast)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Kommentar*
-folgt-

*Lautstärke*

Das Messgerät zeigt eine Grundlautstärke von 38dB(A) an, demnach sind Ergebnisse unter 40dB(A) als nahezu unhörbar anzusehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anmerkung: Der Boxed Kühler des 4790k dreht in etwa 700rpm höher als der des G3258
- Der Artic Freezer ist bei 50% passiv!

Subjektiv bewertet habe ich folgende Eindrücke, je nach Nebengeräusch ist der Übergang fließend




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1 = unhörbar
2 = bei Stille hörbar
3 = hörbar, nicht störend
4 = hörbar, im Alltag störend, aber z.b. bei Gaming ok
5 = störend
6 = laut, störend, starke Nebengeräusche

Versuch die Lautstärke zu beschreiben

*Scythe Mugen Max:*

100%: Die Luftgeräusche übertönen jede Art von Nebengeräuschen. Größtes Problem ist, dass durch die langen Lamellen ein deutliches Pfeifen der Luft entsteht - laut
1000rpm: Das Pfeifen ist Verschwunden, Luftgeräusche klar dezenter, ab 50cm ist ein leichtes Rasseln des Lagers zu hören 
50%: Luftgeräusche nur sehr leise, das Rasseln des Lagers ist aber deutlicher - kann man mit Leben

*Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power:*

100%: sehr deutliches Rauschen der Luft, keine Nebengeräusche - im Alltag zu laut, beim Zocken ok
1000rpm: Luftrauschen deutlich leiser, dafür mischt sich ein leichtes Brummen dazu
50%: nahezu lautlos, nur aus nächster nähe ein leichtes Lagerrattern (unter 40cm)

*Enermax ETS-T40F-RF*

100%: sehr deutliches Rauschen der Luft, keine Nebengeräusche - für den Alltag zu laut
1000rpm: deutlich leiser, leider ein leichtes Heulen
50%: nahezu lautlos, bereits ab 20cm keinerlei Lagergeräusche zu hören

*Cooler Master Hyper 612 ver.2 *

100%: sehr deutliches Luftrauschen, nicht übermäßig laut, aber nicht alltagstauglich
1000rpm: das Luftrauschen geht klar zurück, es taucht ein wirklich extrem störendes brummen auf
50%: durch die leider sehr hohe Minimaldrehzahl bleibt das brummen klar hörbar

*Noctua NH-D15 *

100%: durch gleich 2 Lüfter sehr laut, Luftrauschen überwiegt, leichtes brummen
1000rpm: fast unhörbar, lediglich die bewegte Luft ist hörbar
50%: nahezu unhörbar, sehr Laufruhig, keien Nebengeräusche

*Artic Freezer i32 *

100%: deutliches, aber noch angenehmes Luftrauschen, keine Lagergeräusche
1000rpm: kaum hörbar, keine Lagergeräusche
50%: passiv

*Dark Rock Pro 3 *

100%: hörbares, aber angenehmes Luftrauschen
1000rpm: nur freistehend im leisen raum hörbar, nahezu lautlos
50%: lautlos, keine Lagergeräusche


----------



## Narbennarr (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: CPU Kühler Live Round-Up - Tag 1: Der Anfang*


*Fazit*

Nachdem ich alle Kühler getestet habe, versuche ich mich an einem Fazit. Aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Preisklasse und Größen, wird es natürlich keinen direktes Ranking geben, dafür muss jeder User selbst wissen "was er will".

Es stellt sich aber die Frage *wie viel Kühler braucht es denn überhaupt? Machen Kühler wie der NH-D15 und Dark Rock Pro 3 überhaupt sinn?* Die Antwort ist ein *"ja, aber..."*. 
Die großen Boliden machen vor allem dann Sinn, wenn die Abwärme sehr, sehr hoch ist. Sogar bei dem 4790k reichen im Alltag die günstigere Varianten absolut aus. Erst wenn große Abwärme *leise* abgeführt werden soll, machen sich die Twin-Tower bezahlt und gerade das mangelhafte TIM der Haswells macht es ihnen noch schwerer.

Der *NH-D15* erweißt sich als Allround-Talent. Er verfügt über eine gigantische Kühlleistung, kann aber auch Ultra-Silent. In der Spitze sind die Lüfter zwar sehr laut, aber kaum notwendig. Dazu kommt eine hervorragende Montage und Verarbeitung. Das Alles hat natürlich auch seinen Preis.

Gleiches gilt für den *Dark Rock Pro 3*! Die Kühlleistung kann fast durchgehend mit dem NH-D15 mithalten, er ist dabei aber immer sehr leise und der wohl beste "High-End-Silent-Kühler". Abstriche gibt es bei der Montage, die aber normalerweise eine einmalige Sache ist. Dafür ist er auch etwas günstiger als der Noctua. Ein Tolles Produkt!

Thermalright kann mit dem *True Spirit 140 Power* überraschen und überzeugen. Der SingleTower hat eine exzellente Leistung, ist sehr leise und kostet dabei deutlich weniger. Gerade bei gemäßigter Abwärme, kann er mit den Boliden fast mithalten. Für mich die SingleTower-Empfehlung schlechthin!

Eine weitere Überraschung: Der 16€ günstige *LC-Power Cosmo-Cool 100.* Bei gemäßigter Abwärme ist er über 15Grad(!) besser als der Boxed Kühler und deutlich leiser. Dabei ist er verdammt gut verarbeitet und für das kleine Budget in einem kleinen Rechner DIE Wahl!

Ebenfalls volle Empfehlung bekommt der *Arctic Freezer i32*. Das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis ist sehr gut, gleiches gilt für die Verarbeitung. Je nach Szenario hält man mit der größere Konkurrenz mit oder übertrifft sie gar.
Highlight: Der passive Modus, der ihm im Idle nicht nur ultra-silent, sondern lautlos macht!


*Wie geht es weiter?*
Ende


----------



## Narbennarr (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: CPU Kühler Live Round-Up - Tag 1: Der Anfang*

Platzhalter 4.


----------



## Meroveus (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] CPU Kühler Live Round-Up - Tag 2: Enermax ETS-T40F-RF  mit tollem Lager*

Daumen hoch, für dieses *närrische* Stück Arbeit !


----------



## Narbennarr (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] CPU Kühler Live Round-Up - Tag 2: Enermax ETS-T40F-RF  mit tollem Lager*

Danke  Macht aber echt Spaß!
Wenn der Cooler Master heute durch ist, kümmer ich mich um die Rechtschreibung und Diagrammformatierung


----------



## Caduzzz (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] CPU Kühler Live Round-Up - Tag 2: Enermax ETS-T40F-RF  mit tollem Lager*

Sehr coole Arbeit (^^Wortwitz)


----------



## Killermarkus81 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] CPU Kühler Live Round-Up - Tag 2: Enermax ETS-T40F-RF  mit tollem Lager*

Eines der besten Reviews das ich bisher gesehen habe.
Gute Ideen (wie zum Beispiel das Lautstärkeempfinden) und auch ausreichend Messwerte.
Letzteres ist bei den meisten Reviews ja immer ein großes Problem,da schlicht der Vergleich fehlt.
Mir gefällt der Ansatz sehr gut,weiter so und bitte wenn möglich so viele Kühler wie möglich testen und in der Gesamtübersicht darstellen (auch wenn mich persönlich Luftkühlung nur noch am Rande interessiert)!


----------



## Narbennarr (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] CPU Kühler Live Round-Up - Tag 2: Enermax ETS-T40F-RF  mit tollem Lager*

Danke für das Lob!
Hatte gestern endlich Kontakt zu Arctic, da sollte auch bald was kommen, vermutlich der Freezer 32.
In ein paar Wochen evtl ein Kühler über den ich noch nicht sprechen darf 

Später korrigiere und ergänze ich die Diagramme mal etwas


----------



## the_leon (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] CPU Kühler Live Round-Up - Tag 2: Enermax ETS-T40F-RF  mit tollem Lager*

Ich finde das gut, dassd du sowas machst!
Ich habe hier auch n paar Kühler rumfliegen und n anderer kommt vmtl. bald für ein Review, dann muss ich sowas auch mal machen!
und Glückwunsch zur Main


----------



## Narbennarr (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] CPU Kühler Live Round-Up - Tag 2: Enermax ETS-T40F-RF  mit tollem Lager*

Danke.
Heute hab ich nichts mehr geschafft (arbeite noch an 2/3 anderen Sachen), aber mal n kleiner Schnappschuss:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin auf den Cooler Master morgen gespannt, der ist fast so tief wie der Noctua, obwohl er nur ein Tower hat


----------



## lalaker (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] CPU Kühler Live Round-Up - Tag 2: Enermax ETS-T40F-RF  mit tollem Lager*

In der PCGH hat der CM ja recht gut abschnitten, vor allem bei der Lautstärke.

Mir gefällt bei diesem Review vor allem das Bemühen, die Lautstärke möglichst gut zu beschreiben.


----------



## Narbennarr (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] CPU Kühler Live Round-Up - Tag 3: Cooler Master Hyper 612 v2 erste Werte*

Ersten CM Werte sind durch, aber heute mag ich net mehr ^^

Evtl kommt morgen schon was mit dem 4790k!


----------



## Narbennarr (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] CPU Kühler Live Round-Up - Tag 3: Cooler Master Hyper 612 v2 erste Werte*

Heute geht es aller vorraussicht nach weiter. Ich habe gestern 8 Stunden lang nochmal alle Kühler auf dem 4790k gebencht


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] CPU Kühler Live Round-Up - Tag 3: Cooler Master Hyper 612 v2 erste Werte*

Abo, ich bleib dran


----------



## Narbennarr (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Review] CPU Kühler Live Round-Up - Tag 4: Cooler Master Hyper 612 v2 und komplette 4790k Messung*

So die 4790k Messungen sind oben.
Schönheitsfehler, Formatierung und Rechtschreibung korrigiere ich später - heute keine Lust mehr!

Weiterhin hat Enermax sich gemeldet (von sich aus, Lob dafür!) und leitet die Info mit dem verbogenen Mainboard weiter - sollte ich da was hören, ergänze ich das!


----------



## Narbennarr (9. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] CPU Kühler Live Round-Up - Tag 4: Cooler Master Hyper 612 v2 und komplette 4790k Messung*

So nach einem kleinen Datenverlust, gehts weiter.
Erste Werte des NH-D15 sind online


----------



## hoffgang (9. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] CPU Kühler Live Round-Up - Tag 5: Der große NH-D15 betritt die Arena*

Endlich! 
Keep up the good work!


----------



## Meroveus (11. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] CPU Kühler Live Round-Up - Tag 5: Der große NH-D15 betritt die Arena*

Lob Update  + Gratis Platzhalter. Dein Beitrag ist aufgebaut und mit einer Sorgfalt erstellt, als würde dein Leben von abhängen ... von den tollen Fotos ganz zu schweigen


----------



## Narbennarr (12. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] CPU Kühler Live Round-Up - Tag 5: Der große NH-D15 betritt die Arena*

Der kleine LC Power wurde gestern getestet.
Außerdem hat Artic mir den Freezer i32 geschickt


----------



## Narbennarr (21. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] CPU Kühler Live Round-Up - Tag 6: LC-Power Cosmo Cool 100*

Artic Freezer i32, morgen folgt der be quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 und ein vorläufiges Fazit


----------



## Narbennarr (22. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] CPU Kühler Round-Up - Tag 8: Dark Rock Pro 3 und Abschluss*

Ende


----------

